# Welsh D Gelding - Is He True To The Breed?



## Horses4u (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd really appreciate any opinions on Pablo's conformation please. I don't know why but I just love this sort of thing :lol:
- I know that he has "toe-in" on his forelegs, as the farrier gives him corrective shoeing...however when he trots his legs swing outwards :?
- I also know that he has thoroughpin
- What is his general conformation/can you see any other "faults"? 
- How true is he to his breed (welsh sec D)? Some people seem to spot instantly that he's a welsh, whereas others are certain he's friesian or dales :?


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

I know nothing of conformation but I love him! Congrats on owning such a beautiful beast


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

i am not huge on confo. However, I CAN say that, to me, he is very clearly Welch.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I have no idea where someone would see Friesian there xD He screams Welsh to me...


----------



## Horses4u (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you all,I am very proud of my boy! I bought him as a project back in dec 12 - he is now my dream horse  I think he looks welsh but that's just my biased opinion!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Very noble looking boy. Overall nicely put together. A touch upright shoulder and could use more topline muscling. Looks overdue for farrier attention with long toes and underrun heels.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

He has the looks of a welsh, all except his head. If a pony is welsh you will see it in their head. And he does not have a welsh head. It is not refined enough, and not dishy. You asked if he is true to type and I am saying no because of his head and his shoulder does not lay back enough.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Lovely little animal but he doesn't look a true enough pony of cob type to be a perfect Welsh C. His neck is on the long, lean side of what it should be and his head a little too large. He might look more 'cobby' with more condition on him
The 'dishing' (I think that's what you're talking about) is quite common in that breed but as long as its not so bad its pulling on his tendons it shouldn't be a problem for him as a fun pony
A couple of pics of what the breed standard looks like in the UK


----------



## Horses4u (Oct 8, 2010)

I should have mentioned his feet in the first pic - yes unfortunately he was 2 weeks overdue  but all sorted now  bless him, he has always struggled to keep condition. A headshot and an action pic might help? Thanks for all responses so far


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

In that photo he looks a lot like some of the welsh x TB's I've had


----------



## Horses4u (Oct 8, 2010)

Hmm that's interesting! Maybe he has lost some of the pony characteristics because he is of horse height? Passported 14.3hh but actually measures just over 15.1hh.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Apologies I missed that he was a 'D' - maybe because he has a pony size look to him
The 'C's and D's are the same in type with the only difference coming from their height
The breed can vary though, my friends mare is what I describe as an old fashioned type compared to some of the breed that have much smaller heads - fashion dictates.
What bloodlines does your boy have?


----------



## Horses4u (Oct 8, 2010)

No worries  derwen, thorneyside, nebo and llanarth are the ones that I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Love him! I'm a huge Welsh Cob fan.... he looks totally Welsh to me, he's gorgeous.


----------



## Horses4u (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh wow thank you Remali


----------

